# SS 05.12.15 - Berlioz "Harold en Italie"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Hector Berlioz (1803 - 1869)*

Harold en Italie (Harold In Italy, Symphony in Four Parts with Viola Obbligato), Op. 16, H. 68

1. Harold aux montagnes (Harold in the Mountains)
2. Marche des pèlerins (March of the Pilgrims)
3. Sérénade (Serenade)
4. Orgie de brigands (Orgy of the Brigands)
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Saturday Symphony with it. This weekend's work should not be as difficult to find a copy of as last weekends Symphony so I hope we'll have plenty of listeners.

I'm not overly familiar with this work. I've heard it maybe half a dozen times so I'm looking forward to hearing it again this weekend. I'll be listening too:

View attachment 78487


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic [Rec. 1961]
Viola: William Lincer


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​My favourite: *Charles Munch.*
_Boston Symphony orchestra / William Primrose._
I do have the Dutoit one, I prefer the Munch though :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​My favourite: *Charles Munch.*
> _Boston Symphony orchestra / William Primrose._
> I do have the Dutoit one, I prefer the Munch though :tiphat:


Ditto Munch here.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sir Colin Davis/LSO for me from this box.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll play the Davis/LSO recording also.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I will join this listening with Munch from the Living Stereo Box as well.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

shadowdancer said:


> View attachment 78490


This one for me as well. Wonderful old recording.









And maybe Toscanini with the NBC Symphony Orchestra as well, if I have the time.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

John Gardiner and Orchestre Revolutionaire et Romantique


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Colin Davis & LSO from this box set :


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I found this version and will give it a try


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Berlioz*: Harold en Italie, w. Causse/ORR/Gardiner. Recorded 1994 at All Hallows, London. Recording Engineers: Groot, Schot, Velde, Wesselink.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I also have Trampler/Koussivetsky/BSO on Dutton, from 1945. Time to trot it out.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Munch RCA Living Stereo one for me too. William Primrose on the viola.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One of my favorite works of all time. I love the Colin Davis and have it on vinyl.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Taking an exhausting trip to the Naxos Library to listen to the Munch version like Pugg et al.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll join in with Munch and Boston. First time listening to this work.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gardiner's recording for an excuse to hear an ophicleide.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm quite sure I've heard this symphony before, but this time I listened to it. Encore! :clap:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm leaving my CD for another time and will am currently hearing this HIP performance:

Berlioz Harold en Italie
Les Musiciens du Louvre-Grenoble, on period instruments. Antoine Tamestit, viola.
Conducted by Marc Minkowski.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The version that I've come to know and love:


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I listened to Colin Davis conducting the LSO with Nobuko Imai as the Violist.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

*Berlioz
Harold en Italie, Op. 16*
Rivka Golani (viola), San Diego Symphony Orchestra cond. Yoav Talmi
[Naxos, 1996]

At the risk of provoking Headphone Hermit's ire (actually as 55 000 homes in Lancaster and Morecambe are without electricity today after storm Desmond, I suspect that he won't be able to read this for a few days), this rather passed me by without engaging me over-much. I'll have another go, HH, I'll have another listen soon! 

This was on Spotify and seems to have been well received at the time of its release 20 years ago.

P.S. I hope things are OK with you and your family up the M6, HH, and that power is restored soon.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Davis/LSO


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Munch for everything Berlioz wrote.


----------

